# Es weht ein herber Wind in Deutschland...



## Heiko (5 März 2003)

(...)
Der Infineon-Chef plant neben dem Umzug einen weiteren Tabubruch: Er will künftig Jahr für Jahr konzernweit fünf Prozent der schwächsten Mitarbeitern kündigen -- erreichen will er das über Aufhebungsverträge oder, als letztes Mittel, verhaltens- oder personenbedingte Kündigungen. Laut Stern ist ein Teil des Betriebsrats von Infineon bereit, über die Fünf-Prozent-Regel zu verhandeln.
(...)

Quelle und kompletter Text:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/tol-05.03.03-002/


----------



## virenscanner (5 März 2003)

Na, da wird ja die Mobbing-Quote ungeahnte Höhen erreichen...


----------



## Heiko (5 März 2003)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Na, da wird ja die Mobbing-Quote ungeahnte Höhen erreichen...


Genau das war meine Befürchtung auch... :-(


----------



## bahnrolli (6 März 2003)

Hallo @ll




			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Der Infineon-Chef plant neben dem Umzug einen weiteren Tabubruch: Er will künftig Jahr für Jahr konzernweit fünf Prozent der schwächsten Mitarbeitern kündigen -- erreichen will er das über Aufhebungsverträge oder, als letztes Mittel, verhaltens- oder personenbedingte Kündigungen. Laut Stern ist ein Teil des Betriebsrats von Infineon bereit, über die Fünf-Prozent-Regel zu verhandeln.
> (...)
> 
> ...



Ich möchte dieser Meldung ein Zitat von einer Seite ( http://www.behinderten-ratgeber.de/ ) mit 2 eigenen Gedanken entgegenstellen:



> Nicht behindert zu sein, ist kein Verdienst, sondern ein Geschenk, das uns jederzeit genommen werden kann.



1. Behinderung ist beliebig austauschbar mit chronischer Krankheit etc.

2. Ich wünsch den Herrschaften wirklich nix böses, aber so ein niedlicher kleiner Herzinfarkt als typische Managerkrankheit ist auch nicht zu verachten...

sonnige Grüße aus Waldau!


----------

